# Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht



## Da Bianga (13. März 2013)

Hallo Fliegenfischegemeinde,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laden der eine gute Auswahl an Fliegenfischerartikeln sowie kompetente Beratung bietet.
Bei meinen Besuchen in mehreren Läden im Münchner Osten und südosten ( war tw. echt weit) bin ich immer enttäuscht worden. Hat jemand von euch Cracks einen Geheimtipp für einen "fast unerfahrenen" Fliegenfischbegeisterten?


----------



## Neuanderdonau (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hi wolfgang,
sowas such wie du such ich auch schon lange. Ich persönlich hoffe auf die angelmesse anfang april in münchen und auf die erlebniswelt-fliegenfischen mitte april in fürstenfeldbruck. Neben informationen erhoffe ich mir auch die ein oder andere adresse, wo man dann in der nähe einkaufen kann.

Als persönlichen tip in bezug fliegenrute kann ich dir den tip geben, bau dir deine Ruten selbst. Eine gute adresse ist da der karl bartsc. Findest im google unter rutenbau bartsch. Ist in handzell, 60 km von M zentrum entfernt.

Grüsse matthias


----------



## venni-kisdorf (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

moin moin, 

Mein Tipp, dort bestelle ich schon seit Jahren und wenn man mal keinen Plan hat anrufen und es giebt eine ausführliche und Kompetente Beratung die Preise sind auch voll in Ordnung... 

und nun zur Adresse http://www.full-service-flyfishing.de/shop//


viel spaß 

gruß
stephan


----------



## Da Bianga (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hallo Matthias,
vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Von der Anglermesse im Zenith erwarte ich mir genauso viel wie von der iFish in der Eventarena. Ich war davon mehr als enttäuscht. Diese Veranstaltung war für einen Fliegenfischer rein garnichts. Entweder nur Billigprodukte(und Combos) um wenigstens etwas  an Fliegenfischerausstattung anzubieten, oder nur ein Stand mit highend Ruten von Orvis die doch deutlich über meinem Budget liegen.
Die Erlebnisswelt Fliegenfischen wird meine Ewartungen mit Sicherheit übertreffen, doch es ist ja nur eine einmalige Veranstaltung (pro Jahr).
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laden den ich aufsuchen kann wenn ich Lust und Laune habe.
Mit dem Thema Eigenbau einer Rute habe ich mich noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt, aber es geht mir ja nicht nur um die Rute selber sondern um das ganze Drumherum.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hallo Wolfgang,

die erste Adresse für Fliegenfischer ist im Großraum München für mich der Rudi Heger in Siegsdorf.
http://www.rudiheger.de/
Wenn Du nicht so weit fahren willst, dann ist in München (nahe dem Hauptbahnhof) noch AKM zu empfehlen :
http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Da Bianga (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Guten Morgen Stefan,

ich mag da vieleicht etwas altmodisch sein, wenn ich was kaufe (das etwas mehr kostet) möchte ich es vorher in die Hand nehmen, zum anderen möchte ich einen Ansprechpartner haben wenn mal ein Problem auftaucht. Dafür bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr auszugeben als in einem Onlineshop.
Mein Wunsch ist es, hinfahren, stöbern und dann evtl. kaufen (oh Gott, ich höhre mich an wie eine Frau )#q


----------



## Da Bianga (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hallo Fischer vom Inn,

Dass rudi Heger die erste Adresse für Fliegenfischer ist, ist für seinen Onlineshop und seine Kompetenz ohne Zweifel! Aber was sein Ladengeschäft angeht, da habe ich mir sehr viel mehr erhofft. Das meinte ich mit teilweise sehr weit, denn da war ich schon.
Aber der Tipp am HBF höhrt sich vielversprechend an, die waren das einzige Highlight für mich auf der iFish.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Du musst Dir darüber im Klaren sein, dass es schon für einen normalen Angelladen verdammt schwer ist, sich finanziell über Wasser zu halten. Und wenn Du dann weiter bedenkst, dass die Fliegenfischergilde schätzungsweise etwa 5- 10% der Anglerschaft ausmacht, dann wird klar, dass ein reiner Fliegenfischerladen fast nicht existieren kann. Im Raum München haben vor ein paar Jahren zwei Fliegenfischerfachgeschäfte (Hurch und FlyFishing Europe) einen Versuch gestartet und mussten nach 1-2 Jahren wieder zusperren.
Fliegenfischen fristet ein Nischendasein. Und darum stellt diese Sparte in einem „normalen“ Angelladen auch nur eine Nischenabteilung dar. 
Wenn Du eine (räumlich) große Fliegenfischerabteilung suchst, dann brauchst Du weder zum Rudi Heger noch zu AKM oder sonst wen zu fahren. So was gibt es im Großraum München nicht.
Wenn du allerdings eine fachlich gute Beratung willst, dann wirst Du in diesen Läden sehr wohl fündig.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## perikles (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Servus,
das problem kenne ich, ich finde es sehr schade, das fliegenfischen nicht von viel mehr anglern betrieben wird, in england und in den usa gehts doch auch, liegt meiner meinung nach an der teuren ausrüstung, ein normaler angler kauft sich keine 80 euro schnur und eine rolle oder rute um die 200 euro und überall liest man von fliegenfischer kollegen, das billiges material es nicht bringt, kein wunder das so viele leute gibt, die dieser wunderschöne angelart eher ablehnend gegenüber stehen...

on topic
akm ist eine gute adresse, wenn ich mal auf die schnelle, produkte brauche, für die sich der versand nicht lohnt, akm vertreibt rudi heger podukte zum selben preis und ich finde fliegenfischer mässig gibt es keinen besseren laden in münchen
angelzentrum laim hat auch noch fliegenfischer produkte im laden, allerdings eindeutig schlechter sortiert


----------



## Da Bianga (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hallo Innfischer,
aus der Warte habe ich das noch garnicht gesehen. Dass die Fliegenfischer in Deutschland nur so einen kleinen "Marktanteil" haben war mir nicht bewusst. Ich bin auf die Fliegenfischerei vor ca. 5 Jahren in Kanada, der Heimat meiner Frau, gekommen und dort ist der Anteil deutlich höher, da man Lachs dort nur mit Fliege fischen darf. Ich bin da vieleicht von dort etwas verwöhnt denn da ist in jedem Baumarkt die Auswahl diesbezüglich riesengross.


----------



## Da Bianga (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Hallo perikles,

auch Dank an dich für deine Bestätigung bezüglich des Ladens.

Is vieleicht etwas OT. aber ich bin kein Freund von Billigprodukten.
Ich habe aus meinem Sparwahn diesbezüglich schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.  Es muss m.E. nicht das Nonplusultra sein, aber eine gewisse Qualität möchte ich schon haben, da ich ja weiss das ich bei der Fliegenfischerei bleiben will. Meine erste Ausrüstung war aber fürs Erste auch ne "Günstig-Combo" von Canadian Tire.


----------



## robdasilva (14. März 2013)

Es kann aber auch sein das einfach die Gewässer zum Fliegenfischen fehlen, wenn welche da sind meistens auch sehr hohe Karten Preise.

Spin Fischer, Wallerfischer, Karpfencrecks kommen bestimmt nicht günstiger weg als Fliegeffischer da kostet die Ausrüstung genauso viel und die Köder und der Jahres Aufwand an Material ist sogar grösser.

Gruss Rob


----------



## perikles (14. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

@rob, jedes gewässer kann man mit der fliege befischen, ich glaube das alleine ist es nicht, sondern das know how (werfen, binden, material) schreckt viele ab, vielleicht auch die kosten für einen wurfkurs,

@da binga: ein gutes material ersetzt kein können, gutes können allerdings, ersetzt gutes material,
ich denke es gibt mittlerweile für den kleinen geldbeutel absolut brauchbares fliegenfischer material, allerdings gebe ich dir recht, es gibt auch sau viel schrott im günstigen bereich... greys und shakespeare z.B bringen gutes material, für einen günstigen tarif heraus


----------



## Andal (18. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Es gibt noch einen Grund, der einen vom Fliegenfischen fernhält, oder wegbringt, ganz abgesehen von den Preisen, die im süddeutschen und österreichischen Raum genommen werden, um überhaupt ans Wasser zu kommen. Das sind die Fliegenfischer selber und wie sich ein Teil von ihnen benimmt. Ich hab viele Jahre an der Traun gewohnt. Wer da nicht mit einem "Mindestwert" antritt, der ist der Paria.

Ich hab seinerzeit im Anglerzentrum Rosenheim und bei FP in Salzburg eingekauft. Beide Läden sind gut sortiert und sie haben vor allem Personal, das sich auskennt und damit nicht hinter dem Berg hält.

Hat der Heger jetzt eigentlich schon einen richtigen Laden, oder ist der immer noch in dem baufälligen Wirtshaus an der Traun?


----------



## perikles (18. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

@andal: egal wieviele miesepeter und arrogante leute diese wunderschöne angelmethode betreiben, davon würde ich mich niemals beeinflussen lassen^^ deswegen schreibe ich gerne beiträge  um anderen zu zeigen, daß dieses ganze geweine über teure schnüre, teures tackle, für einen anfänger absolut nicht notwendig ist
ich konnte letztes jahr erkennen, daß man mit wenig mitteln, wirklich diese angelart sehr gut betreiben kann, vorausgesetzt man ist offen,


----------



## rxstx rxt (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

@Tegernsee-Perikles:
Teures Gerät ist blödsinnig und wer es fischt ein Snob. Inzwischen hat Deine Botschaft gewiss jeder hier verstanden. 
Beinahe ähnelt es schon Modthomas in der Iteration seiner Botschaft zur Fusion.
Entspann Dich malein wenig; dann kann es auch ganz ohne Polarisierung um die Sache gehen|wavey:


----------



## perikles (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

@rusty rat: sorry, text nicht richtig gelesen und verstanden


----------



## dreampike (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

_Hi, 
ich war neulich in Freising beim Angelgeräte Hafner, der Laden ist zwar ziemlich chaotisch und es muffelt nach Karpfenködern, aber er hatte eine recht ordentliche (eigentlich unordentlich, aber er hatte viel Zeugs da) Auswahl zum Fliegenfischen und -binden. Und gute Marken zu normalen Preisen, nicht so überteuert wie das Suxxess-Material beim FP in PD. Senationell ist die Auswahl an Kunstködern, was der an  Wobblern, Blinkern, Gummifischen usw. da rumhängen hat, sucht seinesgleichen. Insbesondere wenn man besondere Rapalas o.ä. sucht, wird man dort mehr als fündig:
_
_KESSELSCHMIEDSTR. 3
85354 Freisinghttp://web2.cylex.de/branchenbuch/Freising.asp, BAYERN

Telefon: 081613740

Wolfgang aus Ismaning
_


----------



## perikles (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

@wolfgang, von dem laden hat mir ein spezl erzählt, hat der auch tageskarten für fliegenfischer gewässer? andere auswahl wie die münchner läden?


----------



## dreampike (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

naja, ich kenne jetzt die Auswahl der anderen Läden nicht auswendig, aber er hat mehr als AFG oder FP, vielleicht insgesamt weniger als AKM, aber ok. Chinesische Fliegenrollen konnte ich leider keine entdecken, wären aber denkbar. Karten hat er für Umgebungsgewässer, Moosach glaube ich. Hat mich aber nicht so interessiert, seine Website funktioniert leider nicht.
Wolfgang


----------



## perikles (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

ach die chinesen rollen bestelle ich eh direkt, dafür brauche ich kein händler aufschlag ^^ und das meiste zeug beziehe ich aus england und amerika, nur kleinzeugs kaufe ich hier oder tageskarten, bzw. schnäppchen, wenn ich die preise im kopf habe
ich google mal die adresse


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

Empfiehlst du nun in allen Threads billige chinesische Produkte?


----------



## perikles (19. März 2013)

*AW: Guter Laden f. Fliegenfischer Umkreis München gesucht*

nein amerikanische und englische direkt importe  kann es sein, dass du den post von dreampike nicht gelesen hast?



dreampike schrieb:


> n. Chinesische Fliegenrollen konnte ich leider keine entdecken, wären aber denkbar.
> Wolfgang


----------

